# Recomendacion para Hardware ATI y Atheros !!??

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Tengo un equipo Laptop AMD Core-Duo Turion X2, corriendo Gentoo AMD64 2008.0 y quisiera saber sus opiniones y recomendaciones respecto a un par de modulos/drivers que me faltan para tener mi gentoo corriendo al 100% segun mis necesidades xD.

1- Chip Grafico ATI

Poseo una chip grafico ATI X1200, segun linux dice:

```
shell# lsmod |grep VGA

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
```

En mi anterior GNU/Linux (slackware) utilizaba el driver que proporciona el fabricante ATI, pero he leido en los manuales de Gentoo que se puede descargar el driver proporcionado por el portage: emerge ati-driver o algo asi !!!...

Me imagino que el driver es una version anterior a las mas reciende o nose, pero quisiera saber cual es su recomendacion para la instalacion del modulos/driver para el chip grafico !!...

2- Tarjeta Inalambrica

Pose una trarjeta inalambrica Atheros 

```
shell# lsmod|grep Wireless

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
```

Mas que recomendacion, ayuda o informacion sobre el paradero de esta tarjeta jejejeje, me he descargado los drivers mas recientes madwifi-0.9.4 e instalado y aun asi no logro que funcione la tarjeta :'(. Estuve observando sobre la compatibilidad y segu LA LISTA OFICIAL la tarjeta Si esta soportada :S.

Por consiguiente opte de momento por instalar los drivers de windows mediante ndiswrapper, pero el mismo error  :Sad: , no encuentro los drivers funcionales de ESTA PAGINA.

Menciono metodo que utilice para instalar (por si alguiien lo pregunta xD)

```
// intentando con drivers MADWIFI

shell# cd bin/

shell# tar -xjf madwifi-0.9.4.tar.bz2

shell# cd madwifi-0.9.4

shell# make

shell# make install

shell# echo "alias wlan0 ath_pci" >> /etc/modprobe.conf

shell# ldconfig

shell# modprobe ath_pci

shell# iwconfig

eth0 no wireless extension

lo no qireless extension

//intentando con NDISWRAPPER

shell# cd bin/

shell# mkdir atheros_win

shell# unzip -d atheros_win/ winxp_3264_x.x.x.zip

shell# mv atheros_win/ /var/tmp/

shell# ndiswrapper -i /var/tmp/atheros_win/netathw.inf

shell# echo "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modprobe.conf

shell# modprobe ndiswrapper

shell# iwconfig

eth0 no wireless extension

lo no qireless extension
```

Alguien que me lanse un cable xD !!...

----------

## Cereza

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> En mi anterior GNU/Linux (slackware) utilizaba el driver que proporciona el fabricante ATI, pero he leido en los manuales de Gentoo que se puede descargar el driver proporcionado por el portage: emerge ati-driver o algo asi !!!... 
> 
> Me imagino que el driver es una version anterior a las mas reciende o nose, pero quisiera saber cual es su recomendacion para la instalacion del modulos/driver para el chip grafico !!... 

 

Jo jeje, mi recomendación es que vuelvas a leer los manuales, más despacito :P

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/ati-faq.xml

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> he leido en los manuales de Gentoo que se puede descargar el driver proporcionado por el portage: emerge ati-driver o algo asi !!!... 

 

Todos  los paquetes en Gentoo (si no te buscas la vida de otra forma) estan "proporcionados por el portage" esa es la gracia de un administrador de paquetes... que esten administrados por portage no implica que esten modificados a la Gentoo, el "driver proporcionado por el portage" no es un driver mágico, no es otro que como puedes leer en el manual, el driver del fabricante

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Me imagino que el driver es una version anterior a las mas reciende o nose

 

¿Por qué imaginarlo cuando puedes comprobarlo?

```
emerge -p ati-drivers
```

Obviamente si tu portage es muy viejo no encontraras la última versión. Lo que puede tardar en estar el último driver propietario de ATI en portage es lo poquito que tarden los desarrolladores en hacer un ebuild, y seguro que es muy poco tiempo, eso sí, si es conflictivo solo estará al principio en "inestable" o masked.

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Para madwifi lo tienes en portage, no tienes porqué descargarlo fuera.

```
eix madwifi

* net-wireless/madwifi-ng

     Available versions:  0.9.3.1 0.9.3.2 0.9.3.3 ~0.9.4 {injection kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi.org/

     Description:         Next Generation driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards
```

como siempre el manual es tu amigo y en gentoo-wiki

Y para los ATI drivers propietarios

```
eix ati-drivers

* x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra

     Available versions:  8.27.10 8.32.5 ~8.33.6 {qt3}

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers extra application

* x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  8.27.10-r1 ~8.28.8 8.32.5 ~8.33.6 ~8.33.6-r1 ~8.34.8 8.35.5 ~8.36.5 ~8.37.6 ~8.37.6-r1 8.39.4 8.40.4 ~8.433 ~8.443.1-r1 ~8.452 ~8.455.2 ~8.455.2-r1 8.471.3 ~8.476 {acpi debug doc kernel_linux multilib opengl qt3}

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for recent chipsets

```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/ati-faq.xml   y  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/dri-howto.xml

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Para madwifi lo tienes en portage, no tienes porqué descargarlo fuera.
> 
> ```
> eix madwifi
> 
> ...

 

Pues segun el portage, la version mas reciente es 0.9.3.3, pero al intentar instalarlo sale este error que no entiendo :S

```
shell# cat /etc/portage/netwireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/build.log

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.24-gentoo-r8

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking madwifi-0.9.3.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying madwifi-ng-0.9.3-uudecode-gcda-fix.patch ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath_hal/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/net80211/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath_rate/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath_rate/amrr/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath_rate/onoe/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath_rate/sample/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/work/madwifi-0.9.3.3 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing ath_hal module

../scripts/get_arch.mk:44: *** ARCH mismatch: supplied "x86", determined "x86_64".  Stop.

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3215:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2455:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  KERNELPATH=/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/build all

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

----------

## Coghan

Si quieres la versión 0.9.4 tendrás que desenmascararla añadiendo esta línea a tu /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
net-wireless/madwifi-ng ~amd64
```

en cuanto al error te dice que estás intentando compilar para x86 cuando tienes x86_64, revisa que compilador tienes activo con 'gcc-config -l' y tu /etc/make.conf

----------

## Diabliyo

Mi compilador:

```
shell# gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2
```

Mi make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-march=opteron -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-minimal xscreensaver file-icons menu-plugins cpus -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -wmf pcre trash-plugin -exif -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz xcomposite -offensive -djvu zlib truetype perl nls python -debug -doc -startup-notification -vanilla% cpus bzip2 -gnome gtk mmx sse sse2 alsa dvd cdr ssl -kde -qt3 -qt4 -X acpi arts cairo dbus dvdr dvdread emboss esd evo encode edsfam firefox gif gpm gstreamer hal jpeg kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3support quicktime sdl svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode xml xv avahi usb png nls xvmc a52 zeroconf nsplugin wmp wmv xvid ati aac ntfs real xcomposite xinerama 3dnow 3dnowext fbcon divx gmedia cpufreq"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org ftp://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

Pienso que no es necesario desenmascararla porque NO esta mascareada :S, mira sale esto:

```
shell# emerge --search madwifi

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng

      Latest version available: 0.9.3.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,408 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.madwifi.org/

      Description:   Next Generation driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

      License:       atheros-hal || ( BSD GPL-2 )

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

      Latest version available: 0.9.3.3

      Latest version installed: 0.9.3.3

      Size of files: 3,408 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.madwifi.org/

      Description:   Next Generation tools for configuration of Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

      License:       || ( BSD GPL-2 )

*  net-wireless/madwifi-old [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.0.1417.20060128

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,053 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.madwifi.org/

      Description:   Driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

      License:       || ( BSD GPL-2 )

*  net-wireless/madwifi-old-tools [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.0.1417.20060128

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,053 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.madwifi.org/

      Description:   Tools for configuration of Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

      License:       || ( BSD GPL-2 )
```

----------

## Coghan

Para realizar una búsqueda con emerge para los paquetes con un keyword diferente tendrás que ejecutarlo de la siguiente manera:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge --search madwifi
```

Pero hay herramientas como app-portage/eix y app-portage/esearch que te facilitan la tarea de buscar en portage.

En cuanto al error de compilación este es claro al respecto, está intentando compilar como x86 en vez de x86_64

 *Quote:*   

>  [32;01m*[0m Preparing ath_hal module
> 
> ../scripts/get_arch.mk:44: *** ARCH mismatch: supplied "x86", determined "x86_64".  Stop.

 

Buscando en bugzilla he encontrado esta entrada en el que aplican un parche para este error, pero está solucionado en la versión 0.9.4

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Todos  los paquetes en Gentoo (si no te buscas la vida de otra forma) estan "proporcionados por el portage" esa es la gracia de un administrador de paquetes... que esten administrados por portage no implica que esten modificados a la Gentoo, el "driver proporcionado por el portage" no es un driver mágico, no es otro que como puedes leer en el manual, el driver del fabricante
> 
> Obviamente si tu portage es muy viejo no encontraras la última versión. Lo que puede tardar en estar el último driver propietario de ATI en portage es lo poquito que tarden los desarrolladores en hacer un ebuild, y seguro que es muy poco tiempo, eso sí, si es conflictivo solo estará al principio en "inestable" o masked.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Listo, solo hice emerge ati-drivers, se instalaron y a continuacion edite mi Xorg.conf, agrege las lineas que siempre uso, y finalmente inicie las Xs. Me percate que no tenia aceleracion  :Sad: , pero solo hice emerge opengl, se instalao y listo, aceleracion perfecta  :Wink:  !...

NOTA: veo que aparecen tambien ati-drivers-extra, me serviran ??... es recomendable instalarlos ??

Gracias por la ayuda !!

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Para realizar una búsqueda con emerge para los paquetes con un keyword diferente tendrás que ejecutarlo de la siguiente manera:
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge --search madwifi
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, lo mismo jejeje  :Sad: ...

He podido cone xito descargar madwifi-ng-0.9.4 y aun asi no tengo soporte para mi wireless.... el proceso fue:

```
shell# emerge madwifi-ng-tools  //descargo las tools 0.9.4

shell# emerge madwifi-ng  //descargo madwifi-0.9.4

shell# ldconfig

shell# env-update

shell# source /etc/profile

shell# modprobe -l|grep ath_pci  //ojo, en el resultado noto que falta: ath_hal y otros ath_*

ath_pci

shell# modprobe ath_pci

shell# iwconfig

eth0 no wireless

lo no wireless
```

Alguna idea ??

----------

## Coghan

No estoy muy puesto en redes inalámbricas, pero no solo con cargar el módulo aparecerá activa y configurada, sigue los pasos del manual de instalación que te comenté más arriba. Si no recuerdo mal para poder levantar la tarjeta a mano hay que lanzar 

```
ifconfig ath0 up
```

 luego debería aparecer con un iwconfig y seguir los pasos para configurarla según tu punto de acceso.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> No estoy muy puesto en redes inalámbricas, pero no solo con cargar el módulo aparecerá activa y configurada, sigue los pasos del manual de instalación que te comenté más arriba. Si no recuerdo mal para poder levantar la tarjeta a mano hay que lanzar 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig ath0 up
> ```
> ...

 

No companero, no se puede levantar un dispositivo de red(ath0, wlan0 o eth0) a menos que el dispositivo exista, en mi caso y en todo los linux existentes, si el interface no esta reconocida e instalada, no puedes hacer nada  :Very Happy: .

```
shell# ifconfig -a

eth0  //mi NIC

lo //mi loopback

shell# iwconfig

eth0 no wireless

lo no wireless

shell# ifconfig ath0 up

ath0: unknown interface: No such device
```

----------

## Coghan

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> No companero, no se puede levantar un dispositivo de red(ath0, wlan0 o eth0) a menos que el dispositivo exista, en mi caso y en todo los linux existentes, si el interface no esta reconocida e instalada, no puedes hacer nada .

 

Efectivamente, pero entiendo que después de que hayas cargado el módulo con 'modprobe ath_pci' este te haya creado el dispositivo ath0, revisa las últimas líneas de la salida dmesg para comprobar que realmente es así. Es posible que no te cree ath0 sino wlan0 o alguno similar.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Efectivamente, pero entiendo que después de que hayas cargado el módulo con 'modprobe ath_pci' este te haya creado el dispositivo ath0, revisa las últimas líneas de la salida dmesg para comprobar que realmente es así. Es posible que no te cree ath0 sino wlan0 o alguno similar.

 

Este es el resultado:

```
shell# dmesg|grep ath

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.

ath_pci: 0.9.4
```

Creo que posiblemente sea la linea 3: "ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.", pero es una suposicion, esperare su contestacion !!...

bye bye

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Creo que posiblemente sea la linea 3: "ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.", pero es una suposicion, esperare su contestacion !!... 

 

yo diría que o bien te falta algún software ( paquete ieee80211 ??) o te falta algo en el kernel. 

No puedo ser mas especifico porque de chismes wifi realmente no tengo mucha idea.

Lo que si sé es que el software ieee80211 está obsoleto y casi todos los drivers han migrado a mac80211 ( aka dscape). Igual viene de ahi el tema ...

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Pongo mas informacion:

```
shell# dmesg |grep ath

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.

ath_pci: 0.9.4

shell# dmesg |grep wlan

wlan: 0.9.4

shell# dmesg |grep ieee

ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

shell# lsmod|grep ath

ath_pci                85936  0 

wlan                  173088  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               219760  1 ath_pci

shell# lsmod|grep wlan

wlan                  173088  1 ath_pci

shell# lsmod|grep ieee

ieee80211              37704  0 

ieee80211_crypt        10880  1 ieee80211

ieee1394              101208  2 sbp2,ohci1394

```

----------

